# Essential employee day .



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2021)

4 inches of snow , an inch of ice , another 6 inches of snow expected . No thanks , I'll work from home . Why is it the un- essential people to the company have nothing to do with day to day operating procedures and production expedtations ? I'm off and not headed in . This is a snow day , the company will survive .


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 1, 2021)

We just had a couple of minutes of light flurries, then gone.  Had to look twice to confirm.  First snow of the year!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2021)

Slept for the 3rd time today,  Friday night wore my butt out . gonna check the forecast .


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 1, 2021)

We are on snow storm #7 so far. By the time it melts we get more snow.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2021)

Took a nice walk with the dogs . If it wasn't for them , ??????? Pics are coming .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2021)

Dog sticky thread gone ? Shop guards out in the white death .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks like there is a little windage on the leash, and not a whole bunch of enthusiasm


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2021)

The pups have endured the ADKs , This is amatuer **** . Took another nap , we have it falling again ,


----------



## Aukai (Feb 1, 2021)

I have those days, kinda often now


----------

